# type2 on byetta



## jackpat14 (Aug 10, 2010)

hi every1 im jackie,a newby in need of some help and advice


----------



## Steff (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi jackpat me and a few others are on byetta theres thedame lizzie and caroleann and 2 or 3 more if you need any help or anything please just ask here is a thread we have been kinda hogging to ourselves we call ourselves the byetta babes lol xx

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=9445

just click the link ^^

and p.s welcome x


----------



## tracey w (Aug 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2010)

jackpat14 said:


> hi every1 im jackie,a newby in need of some help and advice



Hi Jackie, welcome to the forum  As Steffie said, quite a few of our members have reposted good results with Byetta. How long have you been diagnosed?


----------



## thedame (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Jackie

Welcome to the forum and to the Byetta Babes group Ask away - nothing is too trivial or silly- with this being a fairly new drug for our GPs, we like to pool our resources and then you can go back and tell them the real facts

I have been on it since last Oct and it has helped me get my levels right down to within a "normal" range. I still struggle with weight loss but have lost a couple of stone and not put any on for the first time in years so going the right way

As Steffie suggests, if you want to post your questions in the other thread, it will make a useful resource for later


----------



## jackpat14 (Aug 10, 2010)

*i need help with what to eat*

hi all ty for making me welcome,ive been diabetic bout 8 years,never really took much notice until now,i used to drink loads of coke but cut it out in december,im a crisp addict but now just the odd bag,adore choc but really have done well on not having any,my problem is i dont really have the appitite for cooked meals,just snacky things,but now im on byetta im realising how bad diabetes is,i was on byetta 5 for 6 weeks n struggling,i started on the 10 yesterday (monday) i started with blood test this morn on 12 2hours later 6.8 good result?my brecky was 2 small toast with marmite,trouble is it didnt fill me up,i need some ideas of things to eat that are fullfilling,also a bit of help understanding byetta ty


----------



## PhilT (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Jackpat, welcome to the forum.


----------



## KayC (Aug 11, 2010)

jackpat14 said:


> my brecky was 2 small toast with marmite,trouble is it didnt fill me up,i need some ideas of things to eat that are fullfilling,also a bit of help understanding byetta ty



Hi Jackie
Welcome to the forum!
I can't comment on byetta cos I'm not on it.  If toast with marmite isn't filling enough, what about bacon and egg? (One egg a day is surely OK cholesterol wise?) Or cottage cheese on wholemeal bread?  Crunchy green salad? Diet change seemed daunting for me first, but experiments can be fun!


----------



## Lizzie53 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Jackie, I'm a Byetta babe too. I had to go on a training course at the hozzie before I was allowed to have it so maybe I may have some info for you.
I started on 9th june and have lost 11kg and BG's are right down within NICE guidelines so I am pleased with it. I have also noticed that since losing some weight my blood pressure is right down to acceptable readings.
I had 2 weeks of terrible nausea and exhaustion when I started the 10 pen but am fine again now. I am rarely hungry with it and have changed my eating habits big time. I used to be a carb junkie but eat very little now. Rarely more than 15-30g per meal and limited snacking.
Tips I had were to use a smaller plate, to always leave something on your plate and eat slowly with plenty of water. I have egg on toast for breakfast (Burgen toast or oatmeal toast) and it keeps me full until at least 1pm.
I am told that if you can wait almost an hour between injecting and eating you feel fuller but when I felt sick I had to eat within 15 mins, however I feel very full no matter when I eat.


----------



## Emmal31 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Jackie

Welcome to the forum  x


----------



## jackpat14 (Aug 11, 2010)

hi lizzie,thanks for advice,i am tryin,the toast was only small bread so ive gone bk to normal bread bit more fillin,had 2 cheese triangle with me toast 2day bloods to start were 11.1 and came down to 9.7 2hours later so maybe cheese spread to much bk to the marmite,i need some help with meals as i would live on crisps etc,ive bought some sugar free sweets to stop me eating junk at nite,i just feel like screamin i know if i eat small portions sugars will come down,but i dont like feeling hungry,bet i sound like like a right fool perhaps i will get the hang eventually


----------



## Lizzie53 (Aug 12, 2010)

You are not a fool at all Jackie. I was in the same position as you a couple of months ago. I had to give my self a good talking to and make dramatic changes. I saw the Byetta as a good chance to do it and I am so pleased with the way I am now. I  think Byetta changed my life.
I have a scrambled egg on 1 slice of toast with a grilled tomato for breakfast and it keeps me full until at least 1pm. My Bg's stay quite low on it too. Lunch is usually a cold meat salad and yogurt. If I need an afternoon snack I have fruit. Dinner is something like fish and veg and a couple of small new potatoes and then sugarfree jelly or another yogurt. I rarely need an evening snack but I have an oatcake, butter and cheese at bedtime to help prevent higher BG in the morning. On that I lose 1 kg a week and BG is within NICE guidelines. I can't tell you how much better I feel and no longer crave carbs. You really have to 'sort yourself out' and I mean that in the nicest possible way. Byetta makes it much easier but you have to do it. I find that I don't get that full feeling until at least half an hour after eating so I have had to learn when to stop. If I eat too much I feel awful.
Please ask if there is any more help I can give you but I really recommend the egg in the morning as it will keep you much fuller than just toast.


----------



## jackpat14 (Aug 12, 2010)

*food for thought*

hi lizzie ty,i will take on bored bout the egg on toast i will have it in the morn,as for the yougurts,i had a muller light at 9.30 last nite,tea was at 5.15 when i got up this morn it was 11 again,i just cant seem to get it down in a morning,what sort of yogs shud i be eatin,my name is jackie lizzie,i do like breaded plaice n salad but is the breaded to much,in fact i gona put1 in oven now,with 3 little boiled spuds n red onion,sounds nice enuff will let you know how i go in the morn ty once again


----------



## Lizzie53 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Jackie, I am no expert but I am just telling you what works for me and most of the time now I feel great with good BG levels.
I have ditched the fruit yogs and now get the low fat greek style plain yogs and add a few strawberries or raspberries to it. Some times I chuck in a spoonful of sugar free jelly. I don't have breaded fish as it is more carbs, I have plain fish such as fresh tuna or salmon or other fish and sometimes add a little sauce to it to liven it up. Something like waterress sauce or parsley sauce or a ratatouille type of thing but not too much. The food I eat now is good quality and fairly expensive but I don't have much and I'm not spending money on junk. Just don't have it in the house. I need a few carbs to make the Byetta do it's job but not many. I try not to eat more than 30g at each meal. I eat only a third as much as I used to and if I stop eating before I feel full the fulness comes later.
Good luck.


----------



## Steff (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry I feel i have been abit ignorant to this thread but im not at my best at the moment and feel like smashing my pen up.What the gals have said is top drawer.x


----------



## thedame (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Jackie

Some great tips from Lizzie- she eats all the foods I wish I did! Well, I do manage to eat sensibly most days but how I miss my toast! The thing is, I don't find toast sustains me nearly as much as cereal used to (Weetabix was my choice) but I have had such good results by cutting the carbs out at breakfast time that I now restrict my cereals to a 50g portion of Lizi's Granola once or twice a week. This was recommended to me by others on here (espcially my hero Wallycorker who got em low carbing). I usually feel a bit sick a couple of hours after brekkie but oddly enough, a cup of coffee sorts that out - with a low fat creamer- probably the creamer which gives me the boost I need. I say oddly as I couldn't stand coffee for the first few weeks on Byetta.

I confess I still find the carbing issue a bit confusing so I just try to cut it out or to lower it until the evening meal and this seems to have the best effect on my levels - I too suffer from the higher fasting levels so I am prepared to sacrifice some brellie carbs to prevent those spikes and then "indulge" in moderation later in the day when the carbs mkae less of a difference to me.

The Lizi's Granola is very expensive though - another reason to eat it less often - I have found it in Tesco & Waitrose but not Saisburys so far.

My fav brekkie is grilled bacon, tomatoes and mushrooms and I have set natural youghurt - low fat if Sainsbury have it - don't like the runny stuff and I add some fresh blueberries and a sprinkle of mixed seeds (another Wallycorker tip) - Aldis do seed mixes quite cheaply - offsets the Granola. If I do 2 of each of these a week, I may treat myself to some granary wholemeal type bread now and again - you have to have toast under an egg don't you!

As a chocaholic- this is my biggest problem - read on here that a small peice of very high cocoa dark choccie is better than those with artifical sweetners. You have to be really strict not to gobble up the whole bar but the bitterness and richness means I couldn't even if I tried. My favourites if you dare to try are the one Aldis does and Sainsbury Taste the Difference one - both 85% cocoa whatever that means. I like mine out of the freezer

Don't beat yourself up though Jackie- you will find what suits you in time


----------



## Lizzie53 (Aug 12, 2010)

Awww Steffie whats wrong? I had a couple of weeks when I thought I couldn't cope but have come out the other side. Do you wanna have a moan at us?
xx


----------



## thedame (Aug 13, 2010)

Poor Steffie - feel free to come in an shout- you won't frighten us


----------



## Steff (Aug 13, 2010)

thedame said:


> Poor Steffie - feel free to come in an shout- you won't frighten us



thanks lizzie and thedame, just replied to your private mail dame id prefer not to say anything on the boards x

Just had one of those weeks.x


----------



## Lizzie53 (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh dear - I hope you are back to your usual chirpy self very soon xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 13, 2010)

Lizzie53 said:


> Oh dear - I hope you are back to your usual chirpy self very soon xx



Thank you Lizzie I will be fine even the mighty Steff has her off days .I think sometimes i think in indistructable and can take on the world and its problems then i have my own problems and it hits me.Anyway im not going to drag Jackies thread down.x


----------



## Lizzie53 (Aug 13, 2010)

I think we all do hun and it is allowed. We are all here to help each other in a way only diabetics can and I'm sure Jackie won't mind. Take care xxx


----------

